
Customer Service: Old Technology is Often the Best - prakash
http://blogs.wsj.com/biztech/2008/10/06/customer-service-old-technology-is-often-the-best/
======
iigs
I agree with this. I am generally not a direct or assertive person, but when
it comes to issues of customer service I strongly dislike the asynchronous
aspect of most computer based communication.

Online chat wouldn't qualify as asynchronous, I suppose, but the one
experience I had with it (ordering internal parts for a malfunctioning HP
laptop) involved an agent replying once every 7-10 minutes -- one time it was
so slow that I actually left for lunch before getting a response. Waiting 10
minutes to get a very clearly cut and paste answer does not give one happy
customer service feelings.

So yeah, for me a quick phone call (even if I have to have the phone on mute
for 10 minutes while I wait for a person) wins out over the new (cheaper) ways
of communicating.

